# Thanksgiving PBQ Tour (5 competitions in 1 week!)



## Samuel Baird (Oct 13, 2022)

Just got announced! There will be 5 competitions happening over the span of 1 week. It will include 9 rounds of 3bld, 4 rounds of big bld, 4 multi attempts, 3 FMC means, and 2 rounds of clock. 






Competitions | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Samuel Baird (Oct 27, 2022)

Registration has opened! Also as a fun sidenote, if you compete in all 5 then you will be able to get a world record for the most competitions attended in one week! (the current record is 4)


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 27, 2022)

It seems like Calvin, Isaac, and yourself wanted as many attempts as possible at 3, 4, and 5 blind? Hopefully im just being a negative nancy, but that's kind of the vibe I'm getting.

Having people to organize more competitions is great, so thank you for that. I think my main concern is: what is the limit on this? Is there anything stopping a delegate, let's call him "Evil Rowe Hessler", from continually organizing and delegating small competitions for himself? Can he do 10 days in a row with only 12 competitors at each, including himself? What about 2 every single day?


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 27, 2022)

Amazing tour design. A dream for a BLDer.


----------



## kubesolver (Oct 27, 2022)

Some proponents of proximity policy said it was designed to prevent some people in Poland from attending too many comps for record hoarding purposes. 

The way i see it either this kind of behavior is against the spirit of WCA or the proximity policy is nonsense because it doesn't prevent people with time and money from attending arbitrarily many comps in short time period.


----------



## Samuel Baird (Oct 27, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> It seems like Calvin, Isaac, and yourself wanted as many attempts as possible at 3, 4, and 5 blind? Hopefully im just being a negative nancy, but that's kind of the vibe I'm getting.
> 
> Having people to organize more competitions is great, so thank you for that. I think my main concern is: what is the limit on this? Is there anything stopping a delegate, let's call him "Evil Rowe Hessler", from continually organizing and delegating small competitions for himself? Can he do 10 days in a row with only 12 competitors at each, including himself? What about 2 every single day?


None of us that are good at those events and probably won’t do all the big bld attempts. We actually planned this series of comps to do something fun over our thanksgiving break and to see if we could give both locals and some high ranking blders (like Tommy cherry who registered for the last 3 of these comps) some opportunities to set some PRs, not all that different from the Latin America tour or west coast cubing tour at is core.

The limit is whatever WCAT allows to be announced. If someone feels that there is an abuse of power then they can report the delegate to WEC for abuse of power under point 5.1 of the code of ethics.



kubesolver said:


> Some proponents of proximity policy said it was designed to prevent some people in Poland from attending too many comps for record hoarding purposes.
> 
> The way i see it either this kind of behavior is against the spirit of WCA or the proximity policy is nonsense because it doesn't prevent people with time and money from attending arbitrarily many comps in short time period.


The proximity policy is currently under review actually, the WCAT made a proposal to the board and I’m guessing we will hear from them somewhat soon. From what I saw I’m assuming that it will be relaxed (that the 100km distance and/or 19 day limits will be reduced)

Here’s the link for that thread, Daniel Egdal’s comments are the relevant one

Edit: The competition requirements policy draft has been made public and currently list 10km proximity policy as opposed to 100km


----------



## Sub1Hour (Oct 28, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> It seems like Calvin, Isaac, and yourself wanted as many attempts as possible at 3, 4, and 5 blind? Hopefully im just being a negative nancy, but that's kind of the vibe I'm getting.
> 
> Having people to organize more competitions is great, so thank you for that. I think my main concern is: what is the limit on this? Is there anything stopping a delegate, let's call him "Evil Rowe Hessler", from continually organizing and delegating small competitions for himself? Can he do 10 days in a row with only 12 competitors at each, including himself? What about 2 every single day?


"Oh no someone is organizing too many competitions how can we stop them from partaking in such a heinous act"

Calm down, it's a PBQ series, each competition isn't going to attract over 100 people. PBQs are small by design

Also, 3bld isn't even at the first 2 competitions in the series because of the proximity policy


----------



## kubesolver (Oct 28, 2022)

Sub1Hour said:


> "Oh no someone is organizing too many competitions how can we stop them from partaking in such a heinous act"
> 
> Calm down, it's a PBQ series, each competition isn't going to attract over 100 people. PBQs are small by design
> 
> Also, 3bld isn't even at the first 2 competitions in the series because of the proximity policy


I'm sorry. 

I didn't mean to complain about the organizers and the participants of this series. I think it's great and the more competitions the better. 

I want to point the inconsistent policing from wca. For example here is a long post from Kit which among others says that in some places people were attending too many comps and proximity policy was introduced to stop it. "To standardize access to competitions" 

Post in thread 'Questionable wca regulations' https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/questionable-wca-regulations.84741/post-1442947

My beef is that the current policy is that you are not allowed to participate in frequent competitions even if you are willing to take the burden of organizing them. Except if you're rich and have plenty of free time to travel to them, then it's fine.

I have absolutely nothing against rich people with plenty of time. My opinion is that we should lift the restrictions and allow as many comps as people are capable of organizing.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 28, 2022)

kubesolver said:


> prevent some people in Poland from attending too many comps for record hoarding purposes.


bro i laughed so hard at that


----------



## Samuel Baird (Nov 2, 2022)

Just a reminder for those interested that registration will be closing in just over 2 weeks! If you are interested in competing but transportation or lodging is an issue for you then reach out to me and I can put you in contact with some of the other competitors who are looking into things like carpooling and sharing hotels


----------



## Samuel Baird (Nov 28, 2022)

The competitions went great! Lots of PRs (and one NR) were set and everyone had a great time


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 29, 2022)

Samuel Baird said:


> The competitions went great! Lots of PRs (and one NR) were set and everyone had a great time


If anyone vlogged the comps, please do share it here.


----------

